# Germany 30-31



## A_Skywalker (Aug 26, 2008)

Karlsruhe v FC Koln

29/08/2008 19:30 BST
  2.05 3.25 3.25 All Bets (24) 
Bayer Leverkusen v Hoffenheim

30/08/2008 14:30 BST
  1.85 3.40 3.75 All Bets (23) 
Bielefeld v Hamburger SV

30/08/2008 14:30 BST
  3.40 3.25 2.00 All Bets (24) 
Bor. Monchengladbach v Werder Bremen

30/08/2008 14:30 BST
  3.75 3.40 1.85 All Bets (22) 
Cottbus v Bor. Dortmund

30/08/2008 14:30 BST
  3.20 3.20 2.10 All Bets (24) 
Schalke 04 v Bochum

30/08/2008 14:30 BST
  1.35 4.20 8.00 All Bets (24) 
Wolfsburg v Eintracht Frankfurt

30/08/2008 14:30 BST
  1.55 3.60 5.50 All Bets (25) 
Bayern Munchen v Hertha Berlin

31/08/2008 16:00 BST
  1.35 4.20 8.00 All Bets (25) 
VfB Stuttgart v Hannover 96

31/08/2008 16:00 BST
  1.70 3.40 4.50 All Bets (25)


----------

